# next auction for fw fish in gta is?



## valladares (Mar 31, 2010)

any one know of a fish auction coming up in the gta? durham auction was great, looking forward to another one


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

All auctions are listed on the CAOAC site.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

CAOAC site: http://www.caoac.ca/calendar.html

Peel Nov 7th

But if you liked the Durham one you have to see the kitchener waterloo one 

The big Convention is Coming May 21 - 23, 2010 Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs ANNUAL CONVENTION. Sheridan College (Trafalgar Road Campus) Oakville, ON http://www.caoac.ca/convention.html

If you're into fish then this is the place to be check out the guest speakers.

They will also have an Auction


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*auction*

Hello; The London auction is on Sunday May 2/10 google London Aquarium society and click on spring auction for details.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello ppl,

I was looking at the Oakville convention (since I live in Acton). To go to the auction as buyer, do you have to pay the $75 fee or that applies only if you participate in the 3 days convention?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

george said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> I was looking at the Oakville convention (since I live in Acton). To go to the auction as buyer, do you have to pay the $75 fee or that applies only if you participate in the 3 days convention?


No sir, the Auction is free !

There is an Auction in Cambridge on May 1st, Saturday and one in London on Sunday.

I may go to both


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*auction*

Hi; If you are going to the auction only part of the convention it is free as a buyer, the $75 charge is for the speakers and I believe meal on the Saturday night. I was at last years convention in London it was fantastic lots of plants and fish many rare spieces just a great auction.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

bob123 said:


> Hi; If you are going to the auction only part of the convention it is free as a buyer, the $75 charge is for the speakers and I believe meal on the Saturday night. I was at last years convention in London it was fantastic lots of plants and fish many rare spieces just a great auction.


I went last year and had a great time. Met so many people and brought back some great fish and plants. Now the catch, is there anybody who could give me a ride from the Toronto airport on Friday?? Of course, I could give you gas money or.... bring you plants. Please pm me if you can help me out!!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to the auction for some freshwater inverts.

Are there usually shrimp for auction? How much do they usually go for?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I think I'm going to the auction for some freshwater inverts.
> 
> Are there usually shrimp for auction? How much do they usually go for?


depends, they usually only have Cherry Shrimp at Auctions and depending on when you go to the auction and who else wants cherry shrimp and if there is alot of cherry shrimp. 

Example: London auction bags of dozen cherry shrimp sold for $3 or $4 dollars each. But at the Hamilton Auction they were selling for $8 or $10 a bag.

I did get a trio of Redclaw Shrimp (Macrobrachium assamensis) for $8 at the Brantford Auction they are pretty cool and huge.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok people, 

I intend to be present at this year's auction in Oakville. I wonder if anyone else will be present maybe we can get together afterwards.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm headed to the CAOAC auction tomorrow afternoon, anyone else going. It's at sheridan college in oakville


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Hack02 said:


> I'm headed to the CAOAC auction tomorrow afternoon, anyone else going. It's at sheridan college in oakville


I was thinking about it. I wonder if there will be anything interesting there?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

So only the three of us??? That's strange..

Anyway, my phone number is 4163713396. Give me a call or a text message and we can meet.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Morning All,

George I think you me, Matti2uude, HCN bessell and myabe Tbemba will be there.

I'll give you a shout when I get there. I'm wearing shorts and a black golf shirt, with the word Unisen in blue on the right sleve.

Cya then,

Tony


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Tony,

Did you managed to find some good deals after we left? Because Big Al's Oakville was very poor. I was not able to find any gouramies (they had the Xl but no thanks) or any cardinals. So we went to PJ's Pets in Square Ine and we had problems choose what to buy. We ended up buying 2 gorgeous pair of Pear Gourami (4.50 each)


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey George,

Didn't pick up any more fish, but got more plants for a couple of bucks a piece and two of the boxes of plant ferts for $6. Didn't stay right till the end, when I left there wasjust under 2 tables left to go and maybe 30 people left bidding.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, that means that the two of us raided half of the plants present. 

BTW, the betta refused to eat anything except the scuds. Figure it out, the nerve on him. And it chased the poor guy in the tank for 5 min. But now i will try to breed some and turn him into piranha.

How are the peppermint plecos adjusting?


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

They're doing well. It's sometimes hard to tell with plecos as they can go into hiding for most of the day, but these guys are somewhat active and all 3 were out together so I know eveyone is OK


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

You guys are making me regret not having money and not going >.>


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

When and where is the next auction? Does anyone know about any auctions near Toronto?


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

*Re:When and where is the next auction?*

September 18th, 2010 Sarnia Aquarium Society. SHOW & AUCTION

September 26, 2010 London Aquaria Society SHOW & AUCTION

October 3, 2010 Hamilton & District Aquarium Society. SHOW & AUCTION. Waterdown Legion, Waterdown, ON

October 21-24, 2010 All American Catfish Convention, Baltimore USA

October 24, 2010 Kitchener-Waterloo Aquarium Society SHOW & AUCTION

October 31, 2010 St Catharines & Area Aquarium Society SHOW & AUCTION

November 7, 2010 Peel Regional Aquarium Society. AUCTION ONLY


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Joeee, you don't have to have tons of money to be there. You can find nice things at cheap prices. Or at least be there and see what is happening at the auction. Most of the times you just watch and let the others spend $40 for a pair of Moscow Black Guppies.

Or you don't hear it right and buy scuds instead of actual schrimps.

The point is to enjoy.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

george said:


> Joeee, you don't have to have tons of money to be there. You can find nice things at cheap prices. Or at least be there and see what is happening at the auction. Most of the times you just watch and let the others spend $40 for a pair of Moscow Black Guppies.
> 
> Or you don't hear it right and buy scuds instead of actual schrimps.
> 
> The point is to enjoy.


I agree, The best part of an Auction is the people you meet there. Fish people are good people friendly People. I have aways meet some really interesting people and you start to get to know alot of people that breed some pretty cool fish. Then if you are lucky and ask nicely you get to go see their fish room if they have something interesting that your going to buy. I have seen some amazing Fish room (Some basements). I have seen big $$$ in some of these setups. But also they are interesting people that share a passion for this great hobby. Some people are more like me. I keep some fish, I have my fish breed sometimes  I am always wanting something new. Plus at the Auction you can get some sweet fish for $2 that would cost you $20 at the fish store. You can also fish breeding pairs of fish or Colonys of breeding plecos or fish. People have plants (tons of Plants). Something for everyone. Anything you can think of and then some stuff you have never seen before. 
KWAS Auction (imaging 15, 6 foot long tables Crammed full of fish, plants, food, hardware, Etc..... Some auctions can start at 10 am and end at 6 pm. I have never been able to stay the whole time.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Those auctions are SOOOO far away. Any during this summer? Summer seems like a good time for fish-related stuff


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

which ones are people going to?

I might be attending the one in October 21-24, 2010 All American Catfish Convention, Baltimore USA since I have a medical conference there on the Friday to the weekend. Let me know if anyone is going to that one  

Haven't met a lot of you on this forum but from the people I've met, I have to say you are all very knowledgeable and kind people.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

they should really have a summer one.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

carbonlist said:


> they should really have a summer one.


I concur...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I concur...


Everyone is busy with life during the summer fish clubs even take a couple of months off.

The GTAA should put together an Auction


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, so we need what, where and when. I am "free" most of this summer and am willing to organize this "event".

What - I'm assuming the auction will include smaller fish (tropical, rams, cichlids, plecos) and some equipment and food.

When - We should give people a couple of weeks to spread the word around the forum and for me organize the whole thing. Would weekends or weekdays be more convenient for people?

How is the end of July?

Where - this is the big question. In the past, I've been to a few auctions but they were all indoors in a warehouse type of environment. Tables were set up and people had access to electricity and water. We have another option in which we can gather on somebody's driveway, setup some tables, and bring a couple of electricity extensions cords.

Who - We need some kind of commitment. There's no point of an auction if there are few people participating. We also need to spread the word around. Please show interest if you would like to participate.

Why - Personally, I like meeting a lot of people and would prefer meeting up/trading in a concentrated place rather than running around town.

[as a side note, I visited Frank's today and he has gorgeous fish that he can sell at a discount if we bulk buy. the rams look amazing.]

Best regards,

Carb


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I will definitely come, make sure that it's someplace that can be reached by the TTC just for convenience. I believe weekends would be best since most people here are adults with jobs I believe. Any ideas for a place?


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*auctions*

Shows and Auctions are a great way to meet people and get new stock at good prices. It also lets you get connected if you are looking for something different.
One way of getting to the shows that are a bit away is car pooling. I do that with my friend all the time. I don't have a car so will either rent for the day ($50.00) or share the gas with someone else that is going.
One time I met a fellow Betta lover that can to the Durham show,
she had taken the bus from T.O. So we dropped her off on the way back.
There are always ways to get there.
Catherine


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I can carpool people for the 2 auctions in Waterloo. I'm going to school there and would be back every 3-4 weeks to visit parents in Toronto. Let me know if you can pitch in a little to help with gas.


----------



## cidco (Aug 10, 2010)

*I got a van.*

I live in Mississauga, drive a van that seats 7, dont mind driving just want to make sure we split the cost of gas...


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

What do most auctions sell?


----------



## cidco (Aug 10, 2010)

*What do auction sale*

Fish / Tanks / Equipment / Books...

Mostly Fish...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Fish food, water treatment, anything you can think of and some stuff is donated by fish stores and is brand new.

If you have never been to one you have to go and see at least one of the big ones like Hamilton, Kitchener, Durham, London, Brantford.... Sorry if I have forgot any


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Next weekend is London and the week after is Waterdown. I'm looking forward to both. I have no idea what I'm going to buy but I'm taking my little black and yellow "Pittcon" insulated bag just in case.

Lee


----------

